
Show HN: Rxdb – A fast, reactive, client-side database - dsun176
https://github.com/pubkey/rxdb?v=4.0.1
======
fiatjaf
Past submissions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rxdb&sort=byPopularity&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rxdb&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
j_s
Past 20 submissions in the last 4 months by 2 multi-accounts + 2 "normals"!
Interesting to see the different spins.

~~~
koolba
It's only spamming if you get caught. Otherwise it's growth hacking.

~~~
fermigier
Most perfect definition of growth hacking I ever saw. Made my day.

------
amelius
How is access control handled? For instance, what if the data itself encodes
access control, how do I prevent the data being sent over to the client-side
inadvertently?

~~~
supergreg
This is the problem Meteor had. They had this complex allow/deny configuration
to see if the client has permission to run a query but it was impossible to
get around all the edge cases. They started recommending not using it and
instead call controllers that then would check server-side if the user has
permission or not and return the data to sync to the client. Then every query
client side is considered to have full read access to the data in it.

------
brimstedt
How does it compare to pouchdb and why would you chose rxdb instead of pouch?

~~~
idbehold
RxDB relies on PouchDB. It mentions it in its README
<[https://github.com/pubkey/rxdb/blob/master/README.md#feature...](https://github.com/pubkey/rxdb/blob/master/README.md#feature-
showroom-click-to-toggle>) and in its package.json
<[https://github.com/pubkey/rxdb/blob/master/package.json#L64>](https://github.com/pubkey/rxdb/blob/master/package.json#L64>)

